# Any ideas for a little nursery (plan/decoration)



## sheikhmohammed (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello,

I'd care for to get some ideas for a baby boy's room.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Houzz. com is loaded with great ideas---------just a thought---


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

It depends on the size of your room,upload the pic of your boy's room and I think you'll get more tips.


----------



## hanypertiwi (Apr 5, 2016)

Gail Arlidge said:


> Try getting some ideas with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow very beautiful decor.. i like this

____________________________________________
my web : http://www.a-homenet.net


----------

